

Urbit is a functional environment built from scratch. - winestock
http://www.urbit.org/

======
winestock
Mencius Moldbug is behind this. He will give a presentation on Urbit this
Wednesday in San Francisco:
[http://personalclouds5.eventbrite.com/](http://personalclouds5.eventbrite.com/)

